# farmal c oil filter



## tydog (Feb 6, 2011)

Need help oil filter on a farmal c : Which end of the filter element is up ? Filter end with the gasket on top or on the bottom? THANKS, TYDOG


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

*The Super C*

I know this attached photo has nothing to do with your question, but I came across it today. I just wanted to share it. It is my grandfather and me, when I was 2. I have not seen the tractor in many years. My Uncle still uses it to run a mill to grind corn into feed for the cows. I always had alot of fun hooking up the big long belt between the tractor and the mill/grinder. And the tractor is still used to pull the sprayers and wagons and gravity bins. :usa:


----------

